# Micro bevel do you guys usally put one on your kitchen knives?



## kohtachi (Aug 31, 2015)

It does seem to make the edge of the blade stay sharp longer.


----------



## kohtachi (Sep 1, 2015)

I guess nobody puts on micro bevels here... I guess it's not worth the extra 2 min to do one.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 1, 2015)

I have in the past, but having a large number of gyutos in the rotation it doesn't seem to make sense for this non-professional to worry about extending edge life. So in my case, no it's not worth the extra 2 minutes...

Cheers


----------



## Adrian (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't bother. I have my splash and go stones and strop within arms length of my prep area and usually run the knives in rotation across a high grit stone and a few passes on a leather strop at the end of each session. I no longer do any work at ll in pro kitchens so edge life extension is of no consequence to me and anyway I enjoy sharpening :knife:


----------



## kohtachi (Sep 1, 2015)

Just trying new things, ran out of knives to sharpen and different angles. It is addicting, and i keep looking at different stones. Thanks for the input.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 1, 2015)

i use them all of them time... as long as they make sense for the knife i'm sharpening


----------



## toddnmd (Sep 1, 2015)

Jon, what are the characteristics that make certain knives good candidates for microbevels, and conversely, what are the types of knives that are NOT good candidates. I've seen mention of various brands, but I'm curious about more general characteristics that would help us decide when to microbevel, vs. when not to. TIA! 



JBroida said:


> i use them all of them time... as long as they make sense for the knife i'm sharpening


----------



## JBroida (Sep 1, 2015)

i'm pretty sure we have a whole discussion on it here on the forums:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-subject-of-microbevels?highlight=microbevels


----------



## oldcookie (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a micro bevel on my SIH because of Jon's posts. 

I also have a microbevel on my tanaka blue 2 petty because it was micro-chipping sometimes when it touched the board.


----------



## Ruso (Sep 1, 2015)

I put micro-bevel on Heiji semi-stainless because Jon said that Heiji water quench and the blade becomes very hard and it extremely benefits from one.
I stopped putting micro bevels on my other knives, perhaps I should start it again for comparisons sake.


----------



## gic (Sep 1, 2015)

Based on what Jon has posted and his general knowledge of stuff, I have gone to a system where any of my super hard (say HRC >= 64) knives get one after I drop it down to a really low angle. For example, I put one on my Miyabi MCD which is 66HRC and about 20 degrees now and the thing just stays sharp with no chipping..


----------



## toddnmd (Sep 1, 2015)

JBroida said:


> i'm pretty sure we have a whole discussion on it here on the forums:
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-subject-of-microbevels?highlight=microbevels



Thanks for that! I was on my honeymoon last year when that thread ran its course, so I had totally missed it. Appreciate the info.


----------



## richard (Sep 7, 2015)

The Miyabis have 10 degree bevels, so I typically put a microbevel for the Artisan SG2 that I have, or if I'm sharpening a friend's Miyabi (to give the edge a little bit more robustness). Otherwise for most of my knives, which are typically 15 degrees, I do not.


----------



## brooksie967 (Sep 7, 2015)

I do and I don't. I like playing and have enough stones to burn through (a few life times worth) so I'm not worried. I don't notice a difference in sharpness but durability? Yes. More durable than a covex edge? Hmm, not sure. Plus, not a professional line cook or chef here so my knives don't dull very quickly


----------



## Matus (Sep 7, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Thanks for that! I was on my honeymoon last year when that thread ran its course, so I had totally missed it.



What kind of excuse is that


----------



## richard (Sep 7, 2015)

Wondering if I were to touch up a knife that has a micro bevel on a fine stone, would it be at the angle of the primary bevel or the microbevel?


----------



## rhymeswithoranj (Sep 12, 2015)

I've just started putting a Microbevel on my Konosukes - which are the stainless HH. Really happy with the results - little to no perceptible difference in sharpness, and edge retention seems to be better: although both of those of those are subjective, of course. The big difference for me is ease of eliminating wire edges - until I started micro bevelling, this was the bane of my sharpening existence.


----------



## richard (Sep 12, 2015)

Had you tried deburring on a wine cork or something?


----------



## Benuser (Sep 13, 2015)

richard said:


> Wondering if I were to touch up a knife that has a micro bevel on a fine stone, would it be at the angle of the primary bevel or the microbevel?


Continue with the microbevel until performance gets compromised. Then it's time for a full sharpening.


----------



## richard (Sep 13, 2015)

Hmm if that was the option, I think I would rather go without and strop/touch up occasionally instead


----------



## Asteger (Sep 13, 2015)

richard said:


> Wondering if I were to touch up a knife that has a micro bevel on a fine stone, would it be at the angle of the primary bevel or the microbevel?



Hmm, I'd think of tackling both. If you're just touching up, the micro might still persist, and so I'd do the 1-bev and then micro it again in the same way. However, although I think people tend to think in terms of 1 or 2 bevels, and maybe a micro bev too, in practice I doubt things are so precise when most sharpen and geometry ends up a lot more rounded than people plan for or realise. Maybe that micro-bev you think is there might not be so defined and bevs might not be so distinct, and so long as the geometry works, is somewhat intact and you can preserve it over repeated sharpenings/thinnings, then I don't think that you necessarily need distinct bevels with clear angles here and there. To me, as a rule of thumb I think I'd touch up both the 1st and micro of you're touching up, but also on the day I'd depend more on just how things unfold and how the edge feels, etc. One approach to things is to be quite mathematical and angle-focused, and another (which many would probably prefer) is about touch, feel and function. I think if you like sharpening you're like this and you're quite manual.


----------

